# Internet Radio Stations?



## Ephemerid (Nov 30, 2007)

Is there anyone here who might recommend various classical stations available on the internet, ones that you listen to?

Every now & then at work I listen to New Zealand National Radio, the concert station HERE.

Its a pretty good mix, though I have a bit more of a leaning toward more modern classical as well, but its quite good (its nice having the playlist available too).

Anyone else? I certainly wouldn't mind bookmarking some other great classical stations...


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Yes, Sir. I believe I have already done so in a couple of other threads, but I don't mind doing it one more time for someone with a moniker relating to astronomy. 

WCPE
KING FM

You can look-up playlists in advance and plan your day accordingly . 
They celebrate birthdays of performers, conductors and composers regularly, and if it's one of those all too famous composers, it can even be week to month-long "festivities."

They too are somewhat lacking in "modern classical," but most of what they play is within my "comfort-zone." (That would be the common practice period.) But the good thing is that, they also feature a lot of less-knowns/unknowns, to me at least, from these eras.


----------



## messiaenfanatic (Dec 21, 2007)

I recommend the Contemporary Classical Station off of http://www.live365.com.:) It is a live station, they play works from the request song page more than 500 composers to choose from! This is a must station for 20th/21st Century Classical works.


----------



## Rachovsky (Jan 5, 2008)

If you have iTunes then click on the Radio icon. Then click the Classical section. Theres about 33 various stations there. My favorite is WQXR. They are stationed in New York City and the only thing I dislike about the station is you never know what's playing unless you know it yourself. They only announce the piece when it first begins.

But its a great station.

www.WQXR.com


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

A forum member operates this site, Classical Music Broadcast during certain hours.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

*Ephemerid*, At last, another NZeder, sounds as if you are in S.I.?? I have just about given up on Concert FM it has been dumbed down too much in the last 4-5 years, it used to be just classic with a dash of jazz now and again + 1hr of solid rock/week, now we get get world music, pop, hip hop, and other stuff that quite frankly leaves most of us absolutely cold. and of course there is talk of adds being included:angry: :angry: 
But if the Nats get in, we will probably loose it altogether, and just for *opus 67*, I will sign off with my true NdP, Andante aka* Pleiades *


----------



## Ephemerid (Nov 30, 2007)

*Not a kiwi, just a kiwiwannabe LOL*



Andante said:


> *Ephemerid*, At last, another NZeder, sounds as if you are in S.I.?? I have just about given up on Concert FM it has been dumbed down too much in the last 4-5 years, it used to be just classic with a dash of jazz now and again + 1hr of solid rock/week, now we get get world music, pop, hip hop, and other stuff that quite frankly leaves most of us absolutely cold. and of course there is talk of adds being included:angry: :angry:
> But if the Nats get in, we will probably loose it altogether, and just for *opus 67*, I will sign off with my true NdP, Andante aka* Pleiades *


Kia ora, Andante! (not a kiwi, at least not yet!-- you probably missed it my username change--- I'm just ye olde Fool on the Hill & had my username changed)

No, not back in NZ yet  --but oh, how I miss it! I miss Christchurch, the Port Hills, the people, Hagley Park, Cave Rock at Sumner... oh, don't get me started! I will be in Chch for two weeks in November though!  I can't wait! (I feel more at home there than I do the States to be honest). I do keep abreast of things in NZ though, so I'm as close as kiwi as you can get here for now! LOL

I've not heard any of these non-classical things on the concert station I don't think?  I'm listening via their website and they give a playlist too? Unless you're referring to the regular National station, which does play a lot of that sort of thing... Maybe I'm just not listening when those things come on?

For example, here's the Sunday playlist I see some Ornette Coleman for about an hour, but other than that I haven't run across that. Then again, I am 19 hours behind you, so maybe I miss this other stuff-- I usually often up hearing stuff in your midnight till morning times. LOL

The playlists are not as strong as I would like, a bit too many lightweights I think (lightweights are good, but it does seem to lean quite a lot on them).

~josh

p.s. I'm not too keen on the Nats getting in either BTW


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Andante said:


> ...and just for *opus 67*, I will sign off with my true NdP, Andante aka* Pleiades *


Cool!


----------



## cmb (Dec 20, 2006)

>>A forum member operates this site, Classical Music Broadcast during certain hours.


 I'm still here, I just don't post as often!!

The station is on 7 days a week, from 9AM-5PM EST and sometimes I extend the hours, but its all about how much bandwidth I have used that month.

Thanks for the referral, everyone!


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

*Ephemerid * ..... Blast, so I am still the Lone Ranger CFM had the Beatles as Composer of the Week, need I say more I do like your new user name, much better that the old one.


----------



## cmb (Dec 20, 2006)

CFM had the Beatles as Composer of the Week, 


oh....uuuurrrggggghhh! I am also at an FM station in addition to the internet one, and they have this awful "Beatles Go Baroque" disc that is a travesty. I seem to magically have "operator error" problems with the CD player whenever that comes into rotation on the playlist.


----------



## Ephemerid (Nov 30, 2007)

I love the Beatles (my absolute favourite rock band) HOWEVER, classical they ain't! Yes, their music was quite advanced (even their earlier songs had some rather interesting harmonic progressions), but the entire aesthetic is different. 

It is out of place in a classical format IMO. If I want to listen to the Bealtes on the radio, I'll tune into a rock station. I find these sorts of "tribute" arrangements are generally tasteless anyway.

p.s. And my old screen name "fool on the hill" was of course taken from the Beatles song of the same name.  But I like my old standard "Ephemerid" better too.


----------



## shorteybear (Dec 17, 2007)

i dont know if its any good, but thats what I found:

www.pandora.com

http://classicalwebcast.com/usa.htm (i think this one is a collection of radio stations - ought to be good)

www.sky.fm/classical/

theclassicalstation.org

The other ones were already mentioned above:

www.contemporary-classical.com
www.live365.com


----------



## shsherm (Jan 24, 2008)

There are radio stations around the world which provide streaming audio. Many of the NPR stations in the US play classical music but some exceptional ones include WQXR New York, WFMT Chicago, KUSC, Los Angeles, WRR Dallas,and the station in Albuquerque, NM, I think that one is 95.5 FM. The NPR station in SE New Mexico plays concerts in the evening as does WRR Dallas, TX. I have not done an exhaustive search but know there are many others. It seems that the London England station plays many British works and mostly excerpts instead of entire works.


----------



## messiaenfanatic (Dec 21, 2007)

I have recently discovered Last.fm. I have to say this is by far the best free classical music internet radio station I could find. It is kind of hard to explain how it works, but I highly recommend this to anyone who enjoys listening to classical music.


----------



## BuddhaBandit (Dec 31, 2007)

Ephemerid said:


> p.s. And my old screen name "fool on the hill" was of course taken from the Beatles song of the same name.  But I like my old standard "Ephemerid" better too.


I was actually really curious about that... I like Magical Mystery Tour and figured that your old SN was a Fab Four homage...

I'm somewhat of a Beatles fan myself... not so much of their earlier stuff, but Rubber Soul, Abbey Road, SP's (of course)... that's great. They're actually one of the few British Invasion bands I really like (along with the Who, the Stones, and Cream), as I tend to prefer American stuff (Dylan, Neil Young, Hendrix).


----------



## ChamberNut (Jan 30, 2007)

There is also *Beethoven Radio *www.beethoven.com

It was a great station for me when I first started my interest in classical music. They are also pretty good at playing alot of your requests.

I don't listen to it anymore, but I would recommend it for the quasi, semi-classical music fan.


----------



## confuoco (Feb 8, 2008)

I used to listen to these stations:

http://www.rozhlas.cz/d-dur
http://www.rozhlas.cz/d-dur-special/portal/ - specialized for the music of the 20th century and contemporary music

and
http://www.radiofrance.fr/francevivace/accueil/

I think these stations have very good dramaturgy


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2008)

I have posted this before but again wont hurt, if you go to the Reciva Portal you will find: 11690 stations available as of to day, of these 515 are listed as Classical, you can listen to these for absolute zilch cost on your Computer if you then like the system you can purchase an Internet Radio [one that operates Reciva, and the majority do] then register your radio on the Reciva site [again absolutly free] and you have full access at no cost, plenty to choose from and also means that the radio is portable if you are on wireless.

https://www.reciva.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=7&Itemid=56


----------



## huBelial (Apr 11, 2008)

Pandora is the best


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6 (Dec 7, 2007)

huBelial said:


> Pandora is the best


Not if you are outside the States.

These two are highly suggested:

1. The Netherlands Broadcasting Music Center offers four channels with streams at 160kbps. Full information about the playlist is offered through the web player, but not if you stream directly with Winamp.

2. Avro WebRadio. They play at 256kbps(!) and they have nice ID3 tags.

I found their webpage through SHOUTcast 

Also, I added Streamripper to Winamp, and it saves to mp3 all the music I listen from these radios. It's awesome.

EDIT: I'm now playing/saving Mahler's second with Haitink and the Rotterdam PO, for example


----------



## JTech82 (Feb 6, 2009)

The best Internet radio station out there is AOL's in my opinion. Most internet radio stations broadcast at a very low bit rate. AOL broadcasts at 128 kps I believe, which is much better than many of them and the best part is it's FREE. No membership...nothing. It's also powered by CBS, which is a pretty powerful company to have behind a station.

Here is the classical page for AOL Radio:

http://music.aol.com/radioguide/classical-radio

There's quite a number of stations to choose from. I don't listen to Internet radio that much, but when I do it's going to be AOL.


----------



## JTech82 (Feb 6, 2009)

huBelial said:


> Pandora is the best


I despise Pandora. I hate someone telling me if I like Bartok, I may also like....that's just stupid.

Like I mentioned, I don't listen to internet radio, because my classical collection is larger than most radio stations. They also don't play what I want to hear anyway, so it's a loose/loose situation.


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6 (Dec 7, 2007)

JTech82 said:


> The best Internet radio station out there is AOL's in my opinion. Most internet radio stations broadcast at a very low bit rate. AOL broadcasts at 128 kps


Thank you, I didn't know that one.

The program in AVRO is very good, and it's at 256kbps.



> Like I mentioned, I don't listen to internet radio, because my classical collection is larger than most radio stations.


I don't know if I can say that, buy I'm sure mine is more... specialized. I know the probability of listening to the violin concerto by Othmar Nussio converges rapidly to zero if I'm at an online radio. I also know they'll never play works by Bernard Tan. (I know I won't find them in your collection either). But still, quite often I don't have any particular preference and I'm ready to off-shore the disc jokey tasks.



> Like I mentioned, I don't listen to internet radio, because my classical collection is larger than most radio stations.


You could try this one

http://www.connoisseurclassics.org/

They really like modern and obscure composers!


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6 (Dec 7, 2007)

Here's a 24/7 Bach radio:

http://www.bach-net.org/podcast.html


----------



## mueske (Jan 14, 2009)

http://radio.klara.be/radio/continuo.php

24/24 - 7/7 non stop music, no talking, no ads, just music. Only drawback is that they only play single movements, never a whole piece. The playlist is also very usefull! To listen, click on the box in the left that says 'BELUISTER CONTINUO ONLINE'. Have fun!


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

YsayeOp.27#6 said:


> Here's a 24/7 Bach radio:
> 
> http://www.bach-net.org/podcast.html


Awesomeness!


----------



## al2henry (Mar 2, 2009)

> I have recently discovered Last.fm. I have to say this is by far the best free classical music internet radio station I could find.


I vote for last.fm as well - they have many audio-streams running at any given time and you may choose a composer whose works you may wish to listen to and you are directed to a stream that most closely matches your selection. For instance I just requested music by Alan Rawsthorne and along came Gerald Finzi and next up was Herbert Howells - fair enough, but sometimes their associations are a little on the bizarre side.

Mind you, my visit earlier this evening showed that they have redone their site (at least in Canada) since I last tried them back at the beginning of February. Perhaps some of the aberrant linkages are in the past!


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6 (Dec 7, 2007)

I've just heard van Baaren's _The Hollow men_, both composer and work I never heard of before. So, here go my thanks to the Muziekcentrum van de Omroep and their radios.


----------



## Zasranec (Mar 19, 2009)

If you are interested in contemporary music, the best program I know is Classical Discoveries with Marvin Rosen ( http://www.classicaldiscoveries.org ) on WPRB ( http://www.wprb.com/ ). It is available on-line in mp3 stream on Wednesdays 6 am - 8:30 am and 11am - 13 pm (Eastern Standard Time). First part is devoted mostly to XX-XXI century music, second - to Avant-Garde music. The quality is 128 kbps. Here's the program's "repertoire list" - http://www.classicaldiscoveries.org/repertoire list.html

Highly recommended!


----------



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

Portland has a delightful non commercial station KBPS. They stream online at allclassical.org 

Jim


----------



## Padawan (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks to all who contributed to this thread. I'm listening to Classical Music Broadcast.com
right now and I'm going to try the others also. I've written down the titles for so many pieces my hand is cramped. This is going to be an expensive habit. 

*p.s.:* Newbies, in addition to the wonderful music being broadcast, there are blogs, new stories, music history, free downloads, etc.


----------



## cmb (Dec 20, 2006)

FYI - http://ClassicalMusicBroadcast.com went 24/7 last March.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Here is some ideas for tag names that I use for last.fm radio. Concerto Grosso, Piano Concerto, Violin Concerto, Oboe Concerto, Trumpet Concerto, Guitar Concerto. So yeah all these tags have had music added to them by other people listening to last.fm radio and decided to tag it.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I used to run a stream of mostly modern classical music, I may revive it someday.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Buy a squeezebox system and you can have internet music ran through some really nice speakers. You don't have to have the computer on to listen to it as well.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2012)

Or you can just get an Internet Radio run off a wireless system and listen any where in the house or outside or even through your HiFi. I have a Tangent run through Reciva https://www.reciva.com/


----------



## Padawan (Aug 27, 2009)

Finally got around to listening to Pandora about a week ago. Love it!


----------



## Antihero (Feb 6, 2013)

http://www.veniceclassicradio.eu/en/


----------



## RobertoDevereux (Feb 12, 2013)

This reminded me of this more recent thread: http://www.talkclassical.com/24494-anyone-listens-classical-music.html

RD


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

http://www.classical89.org/ They are sponsering a 7 hour Wagner simposium this saturday. His 200th birthmonth. It won't be broadcast, but I will be there. Wagner uber Alles


----------



## Borodin (Apr 8, 2013)

http://combofm.de will allow you to combine 2 or more artists or styles to yield music in the wake of all of them simultaneously. This feature can't be found on the last.fm website. Overall it's cool, but not good for finding specific styles and individual tracks unless you're really into statistics. Pandora's a little better in that regard.

Things you should know:
-make sure each entry is spelled exactly as it's spelled on last.fm
-put the most popular artists first and the least popular last
-many stations may work when they hadn't before, once you follow those 2 steps
-"or" means by itself, "and" means to combine. best to keep it simple or it may not do what you intend
-recommend the mainstream slider in the middle, but feel free to play with it


----------

